# Waiting Game



## Xylric (29 Mar 2018)

What luck that as a twin, I've participated in a number of research studies which meant I had to lie in an MRI for six hours, explicitly asked to try to not to think of anything. I wrote the CFAT on Feb 8 and passed sufficiently for the roles I was most interested in (NWO and Pilot), and was told that they would get back to me in about four weeks. It's now been seven. Given that I was also told that my CFAT scores were pretty much average for those trying for an officer role, I'm far from surprised if the reason why I haven't been contacted for anything further is because they wanted to prioritize stronger candidates.

Given that one of my core hobbies is military history (especially Canadian Naval history, considering that my paternal great great grandfather was a shipwright who helped build her first line of ships), this is something which I understand perfectly. I just wanted to encourage everyone in a similar position to myself to go find something else to do while you wait. If you spend the time waiting learn a skill which is in high demand, you'll only appear to be a stronger candidate in the long run. As for me, I'm taking a graduate-level class in Cybersecurity.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (29 Mar 2018)

Heya Xylric,
I'm assuming your waiting on an offer for NWO; same here. I'm currently learning French and whipping myself into shape while I'm waiting for that offer. I can't help myself from getting anxious though: checking my phone every minute, my inbox, these forums if anyone got their call... :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Xylric (29 Mar 2018)

No, actually. All I've done is write the CFAT. I'm waiting for them to get back to me about when to go in for Medical.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (29 Mar 2018)

You'll get called in soon. Took me 3 months from CFAT to Medical.


----------



## Xylric (29 Mar 2018)

Hopefully.

At least if this doesn't pan out, I have my current position as the CEO of a start-up to fall back on. While it's true that to join the CAF, I'd have to give up that role, the reality is that I've set things up to make myself as redundant as possible so that it would survive if I had to appoint a replacement.

Of course, the fact that it's based in the US is likely a problem, but I'll deal with that when it matters.


----------



## unicornteacher (29 Mar 2018)

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Heya Xylric,
> I'm assuming your waiting on an offer for NWO; same here. I'm currently learning French and whipping myself into shape while I'm waiting for that offer. I can't help myself from getting anxious though: checking my phone every minute, my inbox, these forums if anyone got their call... :Tin-Foil-Hat:


 I think starting next week there will be more phone calls with offers. Last I checked for my trade  positions from 17/18 year were still open and the recruiter said selections could have been done this week. It's now Easter weekend so we can rest the weekend knowing we won't get any news until Tuesday at the earliest! I won't have to keep checking my phone for a few days. 😆


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (29 Mar 2018)

unicornteacher said:
			
		

> I think starting next week there will be more phone calls with offers. Last I checked for my trade  positions from 17/18 year were still open and the recruiter said selections could have been done this week. It's now Easter weekend so we can rest the weekend knowing we won't get any news until Tuesday at the earliest! I won't have to keep checking my phone for a few days. 😆


Time to turn off for a bit. Getting tired of constantly refreshing my inbox and the forums for the latest news. Btw, are there any other resources beside this site? The CF reddit is pretty crap. ???


----------



## Primus (29 Mar 2018)

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Getting tired of constantly refreshing my inbox and the forums for the latest news.



Oh boy, do I ever know that feel...


----------



## Cwes (29 Mar 2018)

Primus said:
			
		

> Oh boy, do I ever know that feel...



I think recruiters gain to their life force from our anxiety.


----------



## Primus (30 Mar 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> I think recruiters gain to their life force from our anxiety.



Hahaha that made my day.


----------



## LegioXEquestris (30 Mar 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> I think recruiters gain to their life force from our anxiety.



Nah, it's the CFRG.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Trueprince2 (2 Apr 2018)

Glad im not the only one refreshing my inbox more than ever


----------



## da1root (4 Apr 2018)

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Nah, it's the CFRG.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:



I only wish; all I can say is I didn't have gray hair prior to working in recruiting...


----------



## Xylric (4 Apr 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I only wish; all I can say is I didn't have gray hair prior to working in recruiting...



All the stress with raising children magnified significantly, I bet?


----------



## da1root (5 Apr 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> All the stress with raising children magnified significantly, I bet?


No children, it's all on Recruiting


----------



## OceanBonfire (21 Apr 2018)

I didn't thought it could be real long because I got an offer within weeks back when I applied for ROTP for civilian university. Now I regret waiting a little bit and not applying right away when I graduated.  :'(


----------



## Xylric (5 May 2018)

I may need to back out of my application - I took a bad spill while running and am waiting to hear back about how badly I injured my knee. While I'm optimistic, the reality is my grandfather had been drafted by the NHL back in the late 1940s, and ended up missing the chance entirely because the rival team from his last college game decided they were sick of him and went directly for his knee, so it's a slightly personal concern on my end. Hockey was, after all, his life (though I will admit that he likely met and married my grandmother because that window closed, so I guess it's a matter of perspective).


----------



## Cwes (5 May 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> I may need to back out of my application - I took a bad spill while running and am waiting to hear back about how badly I injured my knee. While I'm optimistic, the reality is my grandfather had been drafted by the NHL back in the late 1940s, and ended up missing the chance entirely because the rival team from his last college game decided they were sick of him and went directly for his knee, so it's a slightly personal concern on my end. Hockey was, after all, his life (though I will admit that he likely met and married my grandmother because that window closed, so I guess it's a matter of perspective).



If your experiencing physical issues, definitely wait until you heal up. Don't give up your body for your job.


----------



## Xylric (9 May 2018)

Remarkable timing - just after I was told that I'd merely pulled a muscle and that I'd be fine in a few days, I got an e-mail telling me that I need to complete air-crew selection. Heh. I'd begun to focus on my NWO application, so this is a very nice surprise.


----------



## JP4422 (9 May 2018)

The waiting game is the worst part. You lose more and more faith in yourself every single day, especially since I am on a timeline that's drawing to a close...


----------



## ndziy (27 May 2018)

I wrote my Aptitude test on may 8th 2018, Now i had already received the email saying that my application is approved for further processing and has been sent to my local recruiting center here in edmonton. now my question is that is this a sign that i will be contacted soon or is it just a simple reminder that my app is back home and they just have to book my appointments


----------



## LegioXEquestris (28 May 2018)

ndziy said:
			
		

> I wrote my Aptitude test on may 8th 2018, Now i had already received the email saying that my application is approved for further processing and has been sent to my local recruiting center here in edmonton. now my question is that is this a sign that i will be contacted soon or is it just a simple reminder that my app is back home and they just have to book my appointments



They'll probably contact you to book appointments. Contact your recruitment center right away though, as doing so will likely speed up the process regardless.


----------



## Daishi (13 Jun 2018)

Best to stop stressing about it. I entered the system in 2010, and JUST got an offer a few weeks ago. Finally a light at the end of the tunnel.

And all because of losing my application AND my medical (TWICE!), and then grandfathering my scores from CFAT when they changed the requirements up in ~2014 and not telling me till 2016 making me have to re-do it. I cant tell you how many times I've "updated" my medical and application.  :waiting:

The recruitment system is a joke, and everyone knows it. Some serious work needs to be put in. Tons of articles and write ups about how the system is failing and Canada is loosing promising recruits due to excessive wait times. I was planning on not renewing this year, then got a random phone call one day at work from an unlisted number, followed by an email.

Honestly, just forget about it. Work on yourself because you want to get healthy. Live your life. If they call, they call.

Good luck!


----------



## sbje1959 (13 Jun 2018)

Applied to be a Pilot through the Seneca CEOTP program back in September. Went through CFASC and my Aircrew medical and all that, and finally had my third interview about a month ago. The interviewer said he was pushing my file forward, and that it would be with the MCC briefly before being entered into the Competition List.

If an offer is coming my way, how long might it take?

I've got a lease expiring at the end of August, and I know that the next start date for this program is September. I legally have to give 60 days' written notice of the termination of my lease, so I'd really like it if I didn't have to pay rent for a place I'm not living, and to be able to give my landlord adequate notice.

Does anyone know if it's likely that I'll be getting good news sometime in the next couple of weeks? Any later and I'm stuck paying rent for September even if I'm not there.


----------



## Daishi (13 Jun 2018)

Nobody can tell you for sure. Files move at a snails pace.

From what I can see in the job offers threads, people are getting Sept BMOQ times now.

Your times may vary, and who even knows if there is a pilot selection anytime soon. I do believe that the forces might be able to help you out if you are in a lease agreement, as you wouldn't be the first. I could be wrong of course. Best bet is to go in person to your CFRC and ask about your lease and your concerns.


----------



## Xylric (24 Jun 2018)

Wrote the MOST on the 8th of this month with two other gentlemen. It was remarked with some incredulity that it seldom happens that all members of a cohort writing this test passed, but that's exactly what happened.


----------



## czar01 (24 Jun 2018)

I've been waiting for months (about 9 months) as well......Last email I received was 2 weeks ago.....and they were starting to do background checks, I pass the aptitude test and it took about 3 - 4 months to clear my medical checks.....While I was waiting from the CAF or anyone from the Victoria BC recruiting center....I applied to UPS as a driver (gotta have a job or do something else while waiting).


----------



## commander-cb (2 Sep 2018)

> ups about how the system is failing and Canada is loosing promising recruits due to excessive wait times.



Im at ...5+ years .... and I think that's it for me.
Yeah. Definitely too much time. Delay.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Sep 2018)

commander-cb said:
			
		

> Im at ...5+ years .... and I think that's it for me.
> Yeah. Definitely too much time. Delay.



No you're not. You're at just over a year.



			
				commander-cb said:
			
		

> I am now 50. I started my application , i think it was about 7 years ago - cfat / medical / interview and some other things.
> 
> I decided to reopen the application. I am trying not to get excited about it, it has already been a roller coaster ride.



You let your application lapse the last time, that's not the CAF's fault. As far as I'm concerned your "wait time" counts from the day you reopened, which is around October 2017 depending on your delay in posting here.

The system sucks, it takes too long, but don't make it sound worse than it is because of your own personal decisions.


----------



## da1root (6 Sep 2018)

sbje1959 said:
			
		

> Applied to be a Pilot through the Seneca CEOTP program back in September. Went through CFASC and my Aircrew medical and all that, and finally had my third interview about a month ago. The interviewer said he was pushing my file forward, and that it would be with the MCC briefly before being entered into the Competition List.
> 
> If an offer is coming my way, how long might it take?
> 
> ...



If you are selected for enrollment and have to pay to break your lease then yes the CAF will reimburse you.  It's up to 2 months (3 months in exceptional circumstances) and is called Rent Lease Liability.


----------



## Xylric (19 Sep 2018)

I think I'm deep into the waiting game for the moment - I was asked in July to select three possible dates to go to Trenton for the ASC course, later being informed that due to operational requirements, I needed to select three different dates. While I have been nominated to the courses for the three dates I selected, I have yet to hear anything further. This does not surprise me, but I am certainly getting curious.


----------



## Tylar (19 Sep 2018)

Would anyone have a rough estimate on how long it takes to be given a job offer in infantry I was added to the list about a week ago just wondering how long it would be for the offer/swear in/bmq


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2018)

Tylar said:
			
		

> Would anyone have a rough estimate on how long it takes to be given a job offer in infantry I was added to the list about a week ago just wondering how long it would be for the offer/swear in/bmq



Application Process Samples
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
258 pages.

Application - How long does it take? (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1256.475.html
20 pages.


----------



## Xylric (29 Sep 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> I think I'm deep into the waiting game for the moment - I was asked in July to select three possible dates to go to Trenton for the ASC course, later being informed that due to operational requirements, I needed to select three different dates. While I have been nominated to the courses for the three dates I selected, I have yet to hear anything further. This does not surprise me, but I am certainly getting curious.



Kind of an interesting twist - I've been asked to come in for my interview on October 3rd, despite not yet having done ASC. A happy surprise, I think.


----------



## Xylric (3 Oct 2018)

Since I have my interview in a little over 14 hours, a last minute thought comes to mind - I have not gone in for the medical evaluation yet, due to the need for me to complete the extra testing for pilot positions. Nor have I completed the extra testing. Is it inaccurate to presume that there is nothing abnormal occurring?


----------



## da1root (3 Oct 2018)

Things can happen out of a "normal" sequence quite often (more than people realize).  Nothing abnormal happening


----------



## Xylric (3 Oct 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Things can happen out of a "normal" sequence quite often (more than people realize).  Nothing abnormal happening



Quite. Regardless of what happens now, I'm very pleased with how today went.


----------



## LegioXEquestris (3 Oct 2018)

Glad to hear that it went well. Hope you get more good news soon.


----------



## Xylric (4 Oct 2018)

I go back for Medical on the 24th, so yeah, good news.  ;D

Will probably also be grabbing lunch with a childhood friend I've not seen in over a decade, now serving as an Artillery Major.


----------



## Xylric (24 Oct 2018)

I think my Medical appointment went far better than I expected, as I was in and out within a half hour.

Now all I have to do is get my GP take care of the paperwork and order the necessary tests.


----------



## ontheedge (26 Oct 2018)

Wow I had no clue other folks were languishing in the system like me. I’ve been dabbling for like 3 years. Now I went for an interview so I thought an offer would be 10 days after the interview. 

Question:  if you interview with a regiment that really needs someone in your speciality isn’t the chance of moving fast through recruiting more likely?  

Also, doesn’t harassing he recruiter help?  Email, attending on site, phone calls?  Like showing you really want in as opposed to just waiting for them??


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Wow I had no clue other folks were languishing in the system like me. I’ve been dabbling for like 3 years. Now I went for an interview so I thought an offer would be 10 days after the interview.
> 
> Question:  if you interview with a regiment that really needs someone in your speciality isn’t the chance of moving fast through recruiting more likely?
> 
> Also, doesn’t harassing he recruiter help?  Email, attending on site, phone calls?  Like showing you really want in as opposed to just waiting for them??



How did you have no clue? You’ve been around these forums long enough to have seen posts requesting new users to take the time to read/research at least _some_ of their questions and there are a ton of RegF and PRes examples of lengthy recruiting times for varying reasons floating around. (Not to mention answers to many other questions you’ve posed along the way.)

In reviewing your posts since you joined the site you seem rather intent on drawing negative attention to yourself in varying ways. I really don’t know if this is intentional or not, but you need to be aware. This is not meant as an insult, but rather, take it as constructive criticism. Read more, post less, be aware of how you’re coming across. DS encourages new users to find their way around and adapt to the tone and dynamic of the site and its users, just like you’ll have to in your unit, regardless of your position. There’s a decent possibility you’re among potential future colleagues here. I strongly urge you to bear that in mind.

At this point, I’m tempted to almost consider your recruiting question as trolling. “Harrassing” a Recruiter is strongly ill-advised. There are also many threads discussing the frequency with which it’s generally considered acceptable to be inquiring about one’s process. I’ll let you find them.


----------



## ontheedge (26 Oct 2018)

I went over quite a few pages of application processes. Didn’t see many in the 7 year range.


----------



## Xylric (26 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Wow I had no clue other folks were languishing in the system like me. I’ve been dabbling for like 3 years. Now I went for an interview so I thought an offer would be 10 days after the interview.
> 
> Question:  if you interview with a regiment that really needs someone in your speciality isn’t the chance of moving fast through recruiting more likely?
> 
> Also, doesn’t harassing he recruiter help?  Email, attending on site, phone calls?  Like showing you really want in as opposed to just waiting for them??



I'm not actually languishing. I put the brakes on everything for a few months due to having to help my father handle the affairs of the estate of my grandparents. Since I was extremely close to them, I wanted to get through the grieving process to remove the distraction it would create. I'm just past the year mark since my initial contact/application.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> I went over quite a few pages of application processes. Didn’t see many in the 7 year range.



But you saw some? So you didn’t have “...no clue...” then. :


----------



## ontheedge (26 Oct 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> I'm not actually languishing. I put the brakes on everything for a few months due to having to help my father handle the affairs of the estate of my grandparents. Since I was extremely close to them, I wanted to get through the grieving process to remove the distraction it would create. I'm just past the year mark since my initial contact/application.



Sorry you’re going through that and having to deal with that. 

What’s not clear from the application process page (258 pages and 15 years worth of data for people new to this site) is why some folks move fast through the system. Each case is different and so hard to predict from the outset. 

Also when I scroll through the pages I see some years demand for troops seems to be higher (2003) when many applications seemed to move fast. Then later on things slowed down, people posting didn’t update their BMQ dates... etc. 

Anyhow point being, the data is a trove of information... to be read in addition to reading personal stories. 

I’ll stop posting for a few days. I think people are starting to get annoyed by my posts. :-(


----------



## Xylric (26 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Sorry you’re going through that and having to deal with that.
> 
> What’s not clear from the application process page (258 pages and 15 years worth of data for people new to this site) is why some folks move fast through the system. Each case is different and so hard to predict from the outset.
> 
> ...



Don't be. All it means that while I initially applied in late august last year, and was contacted to sit the CFAT in October, I didn't write it until January. I actually had my medical a year to the day of my grandmother's passing, because she would've loved the symbolism to it.


----------



## da1root (8 Nov 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Also, doesn’t harassing he recruiter help?  Email, attending on site, phone calls?  Like showing you really want in as opposed to just waiting for them??



As much as BeyondTheNow already spoke on this, I want to touch base on this comment.

"harassing" the recruiters does absolutely nothing for your file.  It's not the Recruiter who decides whether you get in or not.  When you contact them (on site, email or phone call) all they do is make a log on your file that you've followed up and what information they gave you.  Why is this logged?  Just in case another recruiter looks at your file, it doesn't actually help (or hinder) your file.  Applicants are selected on the strength of their file, not how often they follow up.

Applicant 1: scores low on their CFAT/TSD and interview but follows up with their recruiter every 2 days (in person, email, phone call)
Applicant 2: scores extremely well on their CFAT/TSD, rocks their interview and never follows up with their recruiter.
Applicant 3: scores low on their CFAST/TSD, does ok on their interview and follows up with their recruiter every 2 weeks.

The order in which these people will be picked is: 
First Picked: Applicant 2
Second Picked: Possibly Applicant 3
Applicant 1 due to low scores may never receive an offer

Notice that the frequency of follow up has NOTHING to do with the selection or receiving an offer.

Again the Recruiters at the CFRCs have NOTHING to do with the selection of individuals to join the CAF.  Selections are done by a team of individuals at Recruiting Group Headquarters and they don't look at your applicant log.


----------



## Xylric (8 Nov 2018)

So what happens if you do incredibly well on the CFAT/TSD, but poorly in the interview? I imagine one would fall somewhere on the same line as Applicant 3 in your example?


----------



## ontheedge (9 Nov 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> So what happens if you do incredibly well on the CFAT/TSD, but poorly in the interview? I imagine one would fall somewhere on the same line as Applicant 3 in your example?



Fathoming a guess - if a person is in good physical shape and smart etc but interviews poorly, I would guess that where having quality discussions with a recruiter could be value. They could talk you into other trades that might be a better fit?  Drop hints as to what to do etc. 

Since I used the word “harass” in an earlier post, I should just clarify that I meant you should be tenacious. Not to actually harass anyone. Just not give up so easily.


----------



## Xylric (29 Nov 2018)

Well, I've gotten the requested forms filled out and submitted by my GP, alongside the optometry appointment (which to no surprise, revealed that I have slightly better than perfect vision). Now I believe the only thing left to do is wait for the decision of whether or not I am medically suitable. If I'm not, I'm better off for knowing why that's the case (and if it's something which is a serious concern - like an irregularity detected in the EEG, I can get it treated early).

If I am, well, then I have a very interesting conversation with my uncle, a retired Warrant Officer.


----------



## Xylric (21 Jan 2019)

So I've recieved the letter outlining the reasons why I am not medically eligible, and I have to admit, I'm happier than I thought I would be over its contents - it's _exactly_ what I thought the largest concern would be, and I believe I have a reasonable case to present with any appeal - I just need to decide if that's what I should do.


----------



## lid (5 Apr 2019)

I waited 18 months for medical as the last step, but the real problem is just starting.
How long your medical assessment come back? 2 months?




			
				Xylric said:
			
		

> So I've recieved the letter outlining the reasons why I am not medically eligible, and I have to admit, I'm happier than I thought I would be over its contents - it's _exactly_ what I thought the largest concern would be, and I believe I have a reasonable case to present with any appeal - I just need to decide if that's what I should do.


----------



## Xylric (5 Apr 2019)

lid said:
			
		

> I waited 18 months for medical as the last step, but the real problem is just starting.
> How long your medical assessment come back? 2 months?



I had my medical evaluation October 24th, 2018 (One year to the day after my grandmother passed away, which was a key reason why I delayed writing the CFAT until February 2018), and recieved a phone call letting me know that I had been found ineligible in mid-December. It took until the middle of January for me to recieve the letter.

Truth be told, the reason I was found ineligible would have been moot if I was clearly employed, but because my situation involves nearly full-time remote *unpaid* work with a company in the United States, it's a fair bit more complicated. The downside of being one of the founders of a start-up firm of this type - I can't pay myself if no one else is getting paid yet. I would clearly lack the moral health to serve in the military if I behaved in such a selfish manner, after all.


----------



## lid (7 Apr 2019)

It sounds as you had moral health trouble rather than physical? I think medical only deal with physical issue.
Anyway I have real physical (cardiology) problem. Good to know it will take like 7 weeks. Thanks a lot.



			
				Xylric said:
			
		

> I had my medical evaluation October 24th, 2018 (One year to the day after my grandmother passed away, which was a key reason why I delayed writing the CFAT until February 2018), and recieved a phone call letting me know that I had been found ineligible in mid-December. It took until the middle of January for me to recieve the letter.
> 
> Truth be told, the reason I was found ineligible would have been moot if I was clearly employed, but because my situation involves nearly full-time remote *unpaid* work with a company in the United States, it's a fair bit more complicated. The downside of being one of the founders of a start-up firm of this type - I can't pay myself if no one else is getting paid yet. I would clearly lack the moral health to serve in the military if I behaved in such a selfish manner, after all.


----------



## The Log Driver (8 Apr 2019)

I'll offer my personal experience here to compare:

After submitting my medical papers I waited over 3-4 months before they sent me a letter saying I was physically unfit for service. Something on my ECG.

I visited the cardiologist for testing and was given the green light. I have submitted the test results to my Recruitment Centre to appeal the letter.

It has been 3 months since I submitted that appeal but my file is still waiting to be reviewed. Apparently your file goes to Ottawa and there is a large bottleneck there.

Patience. Nothing else you can really do. I check in with the recruiters every 4 weeks just to make sure my file hasn't fallen through the cracks.


----------



## Xylric (9 Apr 2019)

lid said:
			
		

> It sounds as you had moral health trouble rather than physical? I think medical only deal with physical issue.
> Anyway I have real physical (cardiology) problem. Good to know it will take like 7 weeks. Thanks a lot.



Not exactly. My mental health is very, very strong. It's just that I am also a neurological anomaly (and it's this fact which is at play). The fact that I was diagnosed with Asperger's in January 2015 does not change the fact that my scores are exceptional or that I passed the MOST. I daresay that if I had applied to the military after graduating from Sheridan in 2011, I'd have succeeded. But considering that a combination of factors meant that I've been underemployed since then...


----------



## lid (10 Apr 2019)

I'm somewhat self-employed, but at same time I have several part-time work, so managers can "prove" I'm socially good. I think that's what you need (or recruitment need).
I recommend sending delivery as easy start, meeting hundreds of people everyday and not getting rejected. ;D



			
				Xylric said:
			
		

> Not exactly. My mental health is very, very strong. It's just that I am also a neurological anomaly (and it's this fact which is at play). The fact that I was diagnosed with Asperger's in January 2015 does not change the fact that my scores are exceptional or that I passed the MOST. I daresay that if I had applied to the military after graduating from Sheridan in 2011, I'd have succeeded. But considering that a combination of factors meant that I've been underemployed since then...


----------



## Xylric (10 Apr 2019)

lid said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat self-employed, but at same time I have several part-time work, so managers can "prove" I'm socially good. I think that's what you need (or recruitment need).
> I recommend sending delivery as easy start, meeting hundreds of people everyday and not getting rejected. ;D



I run a game development studio which exists entirely in cyberspace, we have about 90 people scattered all over the world (with the majority in the United States). It's just that as a start-up, I don't get paid until we ship our first title. We're on year 7 of a 7 year cycle, so while it's rapidly approaching, I've needed to rely on other things.


----------



## RocketScientist (5 Apr 2020)

Hello all,

Just wondering, what is the longest wait time span between application to enrollment that you know of, after which a person still enrolled?

I am at 2.5 years, applied in October 2018. It was delayed because of a lengthy background check (about a year), then a foot fracture (about 4 months), and now COVID-19. At this moment, I have passed every test (CFAT, medical, physical, interview), and am waiting for the call.

I am wondering if there is a policy that limits the time between application and enrollment before which you have to automatically restart the entire process.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Apr 2020)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Just wondering, what is the longest wait time span between application to enrollment that you know of, after which a person still enrolled?
> 
> ...



Not that I’m aware of. It took me approx 3yrs from submission of app to basic. There are a ton of factors that go into the length of one’s recruitment process. (Trade choice is a big one, clearances, personnel changes—my file manager changed a couple of times, the occasional pandemic...etc., etc.) In a perfect world, the process is seamless. But that’s often not the case, unfortunately. That being said, cases like yours and mine—years for processing—thankfully aren’t the norm. All I can say is be patient.

Keep in touch with your recruiter/file manager every month or so. Make sure there isn’t any info they’re missing/waiting for, make sure everything is as squared off from your end as possible. There is no doubt that the current state of affairs will have an impact at some level. It’ll just have to be waited out.


----------



## Aero_Solas (6 Apr 2020)

With the new virus going around, I'm certain that things are changing with new recruits who are in the process of joining.

I'm wondering if anyone has any information on if applications are halted for the forseeable future or if they're slowing applications down or if nothing has changed at all. 

Thank you to anyone who responds!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketScientist (6 Apr 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Not that I’m aware of. It took me approx 3yrs from submission of app to basic. There are a ton of factors that go into the length of one’s recruitment process. (Trade choice is a big one, clearances, personnel changes—my file manager changed a couple of times, the occasional pandemic...etc., etc.) In a perfect world, the process is seamless. But that’s often not the case, unfortunately. That being said, cases like yours and mine—years for processing—thankfully aren’t the norm. All I can say is be patient.
> 
> Keep in touch with your recruiter/file manager every month or so. Make sure there isn’t any info they’re missing/waiting for, make sure everything is as squared off from your end as possible. There is no doubt that the current state of affairs will have an impact at some level. It’ll just have to be waited out.



Thank you for your response. Believe it or not, it helps knowing I'm not the only one whose application has taken this long.
When did you go through the application process?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Apr 2020)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response. Believe it or not, it helps knowing I'm not the only one whose application has taken this long.
> When did you go through the application process?



I submitted my app in Oct 2011. I didn’t sustain any sort of injury during the process holding things up, my security clearance was a reasonable amount of time (if I remember correctly) even though I’d lived outside the country, there weren’t any extenuating circumstances which held things up on my end. For me, it was strictly a matter of what my first trade choice was.

This isn’t necessarily a bad thing, although I can entirely empathize with any frustrations you’re probably experiencing. I’ve always been the type of person who needs to be doing something and simply sitting around waiting, not being able to plan or move forward can take its toll on certain personality types. Use this extra time to focus on getting in excellent shape. Nurse your foot and strengthen it as much as possible. There’s a reasonable possibility to expect that any injuries of the past could be irritated during training. 

I’m not entirely sure how everything will get ironed out once all is up and running again...and no one knows how long everything will be suspended for right now. I’d assume that first priority will be getting the people who were at varying points in their courses going again. (And I don’t think anyone knows at this point if they’ll start exactly where they left off, or if they’ll have to backtrack, or possibly start again—it would depend on a few factors, I’d imagine.) Then there’ll be a backlog of ones who were slated to go who’ve had messages cut. Then everyone still moving forward who have made it through varying parts of the recruiting process. There’s going to be some bottle-necking going on for sure and it’s anyone’s guess how long everything will take to get even the slightest bit close to normal. My only advice is to hang in there.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Apr 2020)

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> With the new virus going around, I'm certain that things are changing with new recruits who are in the process of joining.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any information on if applications are halted for the forseeable future or if they're slowing applications down or if nothing has changed at all.
> 
> ...



Please see above response to ACE_Engineer


----------



## Xylric (20 May 2020)

So other than reaching out to the recruiter, given that I recieved the letter outlining the reason I was found unsuitable in Jan 2019, what would be the best way to get started on resuming the chase?


----------



## Drallib (20 May 2020)

Xylric said:
			
		

> So other than reaching out to the recruiter, given that I recieved the letter outlining the reason I was found unsuitable in Jan 2019, what would be the best way to get started on resuming the chase?


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (20 May 2020)

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone has any information on if applications are halted for the forseeable future or if they're slowing applications down or if nothing has changed at all.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who responds!



Just anecdotally, it would seem that applications are not halted, but it may depend on what stage of the process you are in.

I did my medical in January, and since I am 40 years old, I had to get some further tests from my primary care physician and a letter from him saying I am fit for service. I submitted all of that in late February and was told my file needed to go to Ottawa for medical people there to review and sign off. 

A week and a half ago I spoke to my file manager and she advised that my medical stuff was reviewed and I was deemed fit for service in early May. My background check was also completed during the COVID-19 period, so they certainly have not put files completely on hold -- they are reviewing medical files and doing background checks at least.

She also told me the a Military Career Counsellor (I think that's the name) is looking over my references and they will let me know whether those check out in another week or two (1 of my 3 references was "rejected" because he was never in a supervisory position over me, even though the application form doesn't require all 3 be supervisors, but they said the two that were accepted may be fine).


----------



## da1root (23 May 2020)

Good Day,

Applications are not halted, the same as processing is not halted.

The CAF is still processing files but it's determined on the type of file that it is.  For example the CAF is doing Phase 1 right now which is processing ROTP files, MOTP & MOTP Surge files, Medical DEO files (there's a few others as well) - if you don't fall into the Phase 1 categories your application will still be accepted, but it won't be processed until that Phase that your file falls into is reached.  The phases and start dates are not set in stone as the COVID-19 situation is ongoing and as a Government agency the CAF will follow suit not only with Federal timelines, but also Provincial timelines (keep in mind that Recruiting Group HQ is in Ontario so return to work rules fall under both Federal and Ontario Provincial timelines).


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (19 Nov 2020)

I've been told that specific to Southwest Ontario, CIC/COATS applications are indefinitely on hold/not being processed. But it sounds like everything else is proceeding.


----------



## da1root (24 Nov 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> I've been told that specific to Southwest Ontario, CIC/COATS applications are indefinitely on hold/not being processed. But it sounds like everything else is proceeding.



"Southern Ontario" (SON) or whichever detachment you're through should be used - there is no "Southwestern" CFRC.
SON is comprised of:
Toronto (Toronto Public Health) which is currently locked down
Oshawa (Durham Region Health Department) which is Red
Hamilton (City of Hamilton Public Health Services) which is Red
Barrie (Grey Bruce Health Unit) which is Yellow
London (Middlesex-London Health Unit) which is Yellow

So each CFRC has their Regional rules to follow, plus they fall under Toronto as their Regional HQ so have to follow their rules; AND Toronto falls under CFRG HQ.

With that sad I'm responding in the other thread that you brought this issue up (in the future please avoid double postings).


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (25 Nov 2020)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> "Southern Ontario" (SON) or whichever detachment you're through should be used - there is no "Southwestern" CFRC.



Thanks for the clarification. I see now that I misread the email from my file manager. I thought it said Southwestern Ontario, but now see it in fact said Southern Ontario.


----------



## Xylric (20 Jan 2021)

Having reviewed the letter I received outlining the reasons for my medical disqualification, I've come to the conclusion that the smartest thing for me to do is to seek employment elsewhere for the time being, and after a suitable amount of time has passed, reapply. I got the letter in Jan 2019, so at this point it's been two years. Trying to reply to it now seems counter-productive. Might as well improve my overall wellbeing in the meantime, no?


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2021)

Xylric said:


> Having reviewed the letter I received outlining the reasons for my medical disqualification, I've come to the conclusion that the smartest thing for me to do is to seek employment elsewhere for the time being, and after a suitable amount of time has passed, reapply. I got the letter in Jan 2019, so at this point it's been two years. Trying to reply to it now seems counter-productive. Might as well improve my overall wellbeing in the meantime, no?


Its never a bad idea to work to improve your overall health, be it mental, physical or both. When you do go to apply again, the steps you take now will be the ammunition you need to show you're fit for service.


----------



## Xylric (21 Jan 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> Its never a bad idea to work to improve your overall health, be it mental, physical or both. When you do go to apply again, the steps you take now will be the ammunition you need to show you're fit for service.


Agreed. My uncle is a retired CWO, and is _very_ against the idea of my joining based on his perception of my behaviour, but the thing is, the rules by which I operate social obligations with my family are extremely different from the rules in which I operate professionally, so he's only really gotten to know the "silly" side of me. I mean, it's family. I'm not going to be a robot _all_ the time!

My nature  seems to lend itself very well to a number of roles, military or otherwise, and truth be told - if I'm deemed psychologically and physically fit by experts, my uncle's opinion doesn't exactly matter. It could just simply be the reality that our personalities clash.


----------

